# ASX ipossing experimental programming



## matross (22 August 2007)

if i may make comment from observation for what its worth,the last 3 days there has been glitches and irregularities that are evolving, for example additional finances would appear in my internet trading account which are not mine,and purchase orders placed into the market would not appear on the market depth chart although my trading account has been debited the value of that market purchase order,similarly the all ords chart index would not refresh from the previous day and or would not appear at all,                       for the last 15 minutes prior to close of asx observing 3 watchlists of aprox 60 stocks there has been nil turnover of trades being recorded spasmodically one or so stocks would tick over ,these irregular glitcheshave the resemblence to when the unried and tested ITS programme replaced the old SEATS system  by the asx imposition on all stockbrokers to implement upon all internet trading ,commsec unlike etrade who pioneered aus internet share trading and posts alert notices nationwide on all client pc screens as to the technical difficulties being experienced that it was only after repeated constructive critisism to commsec of there failure that etrades courteous alert process was adopted mid 2006 because nothing but nothing prepares an internet share trader for technical crashes                                          friday morning the trading platform is still experiencing technical difficulties with extended delays in placing ammending or cancelling market orders as there is a new trading platform being implemented ,the senario of a service paid for by internet traders and not provided for and be in an active traders shoes during a correction of falls in the resource sector of devalue stock falls of upto 30% and mass exodose of sellers and you were denied sell or ammend stocks held what a diabolical trading experience and i am puzzled as to how the asx and stockbrokers can get away with consequential traders financial losses incurred from unregulated programming experiments                        the just mentioned views forwarded by the writer are supported by printouts of the trading platforms and attatched facilities and as to the reason why the futures exchange  trading was halted last week a list of global exchange crashes can be found and directly linked to untried and tested progarmming experiments that i seek of aussieshare forum in establishing  site for the  exchange of shared experiences, and as to how to prevent these annomalies from repeating ?                  thanking you    matross


----------



## macca (22 August 2007)

Hi Matross,

welcome to the forum 

Gee mate, your post is very hard to read 

May I suggest that you go through and space your posts after each point is complete.

Leave a line between your sentences and then a lot more people will read your posts.

Everyone is entitled to their say, but we get that many posts, very few people bother to read those posts that are difficult to follow.

Good trading,


----------



## CFD (22 August 2007)

Hi Matross,

I'll second macca's post.

1/. Welcome to the forum.
2/. Start a sentence with a capital letter and finish it with a full stop.
3/. Space a blank line between paragraphs.

Fortunately for me the forum is forgiving of spelling and grammar errors, but apart from the odd lame joke that's as far as it goes.


----------



## matross (22 August 2007)

hi there cfd                                 I acknowledge to have recieved youre thread and it is with providence that i have been lead  you to putting me for  on the right track to format a thread, much appreciated.                     thankingyou cfd matross


----------



## matross (22 August 2007)

hi there macca               i appologize for any minor inconveniences and acknowledge fustration incurred by the absence of outlining in sentences and paragraphs and spaces my first of any posts and will work on improving as priority look forward and to learn how to do so and i thankyou for youre patience. macca i looked at youre posting for april last year (2006) and i can tell you that the shared problem experienced of nationwide internet share trading failures was by optus on the 13th april 2006 commsec personel was instructed to inform clients was an elactricity outage, internet trading failures  may also be caused by a number of annomolies besides asx impossed ITS experimental programming, internet service provider failure,electricity and telecomunications failures are covered by federal legislation where penalties apply against the provider in favour of the consumer after 24 hours without electricity or telecommunications but did not extend far enough to  the asx untried and tested ITS programming because what obviously  detrimental in effect to commercial and domestic refridgerators and buisness and home communications as you know a trading error can occurr in a split second and not over 24 hours we dont need is unexpected visiting technical difficulties can you imagine for example trading loss stoppers failing or  say 1000 shares were intended  to purchased @$5.00 but instead in error an extra 0(zerowas placed on $5.00 and theITS  programming allowed the order into the market through no fault of youre owne the stockbroker would hold us liable with costs ,so the question is how can the asx and stockbrokers get away with unregulated  services paid for internet sharetraders that is not provided.                    macca excuse me again i still dont know how to format  using this computer to draught a thread with spaces sentences, and paragraphs                       thanking you for youre patience


----------



## sam76 (22 August 2007)

Matross,

Are you a robot?


----------



## matross (22 August 2007)

sam 76          I am weary of being wrong and endevour to express what i know is correct because i am not a robot, remember 2 weeks ago the space station astronauts abandoning the space station because the life support programming had failed.                  thankingyou matross


----------



## exgeo (22 August 2007)

Matross is not a robot, just a fan of Jack Kerouac.


----------



## matross (22 August 2007)

sam 76       Whether chain smoking is killing me is not a fresh issue when priority of social importance mount one on top of the other to get away sam 76 my question to you my son is have you ever been wrongfully charged by police to a crime you have not committed see(police v matross)mc pad287-01with an aquittal setting a precedence.?                                                                                 Sam 76 the commonwealth has impossed experimental 40 kph limited speed areas upon the territory and states,there is no legislative conferred authority for police to enforce limited speeds under the 1999 australian road rules and no enabling provisions to create offences in that absence all aust motorists are charged  for that reason with the wrong offense breach of rule 21 instead of rule 23 notwithstanding a breach of the aust road rules do not create an offense IE it is not an offense not to be wearing seat belts in a veichle manufactured without seat belts.ie milkos                                                                                              A fact that, end limited speed signs errected in streets other than to the street in which the limited speed applies in breach of rule 328 permits all australian motorists to drive up to the default speed limit(50-60KPH)and incurr wrongfull speeding infringements for exceeding a 40 kph limited speed area.                   Sam 76  my  unconcienable objection lay with untried and tested  ITS programming experiments impossed upon all internet sharetraders you heard about the work place agreement laws which i do not consider wrong but the saying is a scrambled omlette cannot be unscrambled the problem with the decision by the commonweath in respect to the australian road rules is that while the states  and territory can review the rules they have no authority to ammend the 1999 australian rules and many others                                                                                         I forward a view with support of asic,s parliamentary report and recommendations insider trading devalued the price of TEL shares in may 2006with the asx failing to place atrading halt and when the asx did it was to late notwithstanding TEL price sensitive information was leaked from the NZ government telecommunications ministers office no criminal action was taken by asic                                                                                         In my view all sharebrokers including asx have a contractual duty to discharge a responsibility to all internet share traders orders into the market must be able to be sold,price ammended,and or cancelled i cannot see how a trader is held liable with costs with placing an order into the market that is then commited too through no fault of his/her own fault as a consequence of  asx and stockbrokers unregulated ITS experimental programming preventing  internet traders instructions from being executed.                                               thanking you sam 76 my son for the question


----------



## sam76 (22 August 2007)

Ummmm

WTF?


----------



## matross (22 August 2007)

cfd            Tried  applying at the beginning using a capital letter  at the beginning and ending with full stop after senences.Using spaces after sentences to create paragraphs for presentation of my thread in the draughted form all appears well formated until i click sender submit and then thats what happens everything fuses together.I require youre assistence,when i get to the end of a paragragh i cannot get a space line free to separate between sentences to form a fresh paragragh.                     thankingyou, matross


----------



## tcoates (22 August 2007)

what web browser are you using then? (if it does not insert new lines etc.)

Tim


----------



## spooly74 (22 August 2007)

matross said:


> cfd
> Tried  applying at the beginning using a capital letter  at the beginning and ending with full stop after senences.
> 
> Using spaces after sentences to create paragraphs for presentation of my thread in the draughted form all appears well formated until i click sender submit and then thats what happens everything fuses together.
> ...




Need to hit 'enter' after a sentence.

cheers


----------



## matross (22 August 2007)

spooly 74       Simply pressing enter after sentences creates a spaced line  and paragraphs.thankyou for youre assistence spooly74.      matross


----------



## chops_a_must (22 August 2007)

exgeo said:


> Matross is not a robot, just a fan of Jack Kerouac.



Hahaha! I'd say it's more like reading Foucault personally...



matross said:


> what obviously  detrimental in effect to commercial and domestic refridgerators and buisness and home communications as you know a trading error can occurr in a split second and not over 24 hours we dont need is unexpected visiting technical difficulties




But he has a point here... The last thing you want when you've used your mate's fridge as collateral to buy drugs is a black out blowing it up. Especially with the kind of repo mean they have.


----------



## matross (22 August 2007)

chops a must          Please consider, legislation and or mr bill gates, that prevent outside litigous claims from entering usa and or idemnity against corrupt or erroneous windows programming to those who have lost there livelyhood and homes as a consequence and what the worlds riches man is doing with that money doubled by looking at it in the mirror.          matross


----------

